# How do residential streets look in your cities?



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

I would like to see how residential areas in your city look like on the street level, i don't know why but i find really interesting the way that homes are accomodated in different cities

Here there are some from mexico city

New Mansions










Typical old Mansions

















[/QUOTE]


Middle Class homes




















Poor class homes combined with higrises of high class


----------



## Obscene (Jul 22, 2007)

*Stockholm, Sweden:*

*Upperclass/Rich:*
Usually big apartments in any of the inner-city neighborhoods (especially Östermalm) or Villas outside of the city (in Djursholm or Lidingö for example).

Innercity:








Outskirts:









*Upper Middle-Class:*
Either apartments in some of the inner-city areas or Villas in the outskirts (Bromma for example).

Innercity:
















Outskirts:









*Middle-Class:*
Usually smaller rental-apartments in the innercity (for example södermalm) or smaller villas or bigger Rowhouses in the outskirts:

Innercity:

























Outskirts:

































*Working Class*
Usually either smaller rowhouses in the outskirts, bigger rental apartments in the outskirts, smaller self-bought apartments in the outskirts.










































*Lower Working Class*
Usually rental apartments in Concrete Suburbs:


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Tensta!


----------



## dösanhoro (Jun 24, 2006)

Is the rich having low rise housing especially pronounced in Mexico city? Are there many ultra expensive high rise apartments? The new mansion looks pretty tall in a way.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*HK*

http://www.pbase.com/specialteam

http://www.pbase.com/bz3rk

upper class

Low-rise residentials 

(Tai Tam area)









(Shek-O)









upper middle class

Mid-rise residential (Pok Fu Lam)









High-rise residential (Mid-Levels)









lower class

High-rise public housing 









Mid-rise apartments


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

These were all taken in the city of Detroit:


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

Warsaw

middle class








































middle class

















higher middle/rich
































low(mostly)


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Chicago, the Northside:

Lincoln Park:










Andersoneville:










Mansions at Hawthorne Place, East Lakeview:










Mansions on N. Burling:










Sheridan and Grace, I believe:










Balmoral:


----------



## Urbanight (Mar 4, 2007)

A lot of blocks in Chicago are filled with flats, usually 2, 3, or 4 flats.




























New 4 Flats:









Old 3 Flats:









Old 2 Flats, but some have probably been turned into single family houses:


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

This is in Caracas where most housing is nestled on the hills:









































































































































































































































.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Caracas (and outskirst):


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

random streets

the densest part of the city - downtown/west end










downtown/yaletown










city - retail/high street with residential










street with low rise apartments



















typical residential




























apartments - made to fit amongst the houses










more typical - older established area




























random


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

^^ nice, reminds me of my time in vancouver. i remember shaunessy having some pretty interesting houses. and that yaletown photo looks so different from what i remember.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

dösanhoro said:


> Is the rich having low rise housing especially pronounced in Mexico city? Are there many ultra expensive high rise apartments? The new mansion looks pretty tall in a way.


Normally rich people in Mexico live in big houses, the most expensive apartment i've seen is of US$2,000,000 in Insurgentes avenue but it's the only one i've cheked, there are other areas in the highrise suburbs that have many other expensive apartments, many people in Mexico City live in apartments in Mexico City but the buildings are normally of 3 - 10 floors and that's why they don't form a big skyline...


----------



## sul_mp (May 28, 2007)

*Jaraguá do Sul* - Santa Catarina - Southern Brazil

The city has about 140k and a good skyline for its size.









A residential street at downtown on Sunday (middle class)
From Flickr - Ferri jr









A middle class neighborhood called Czerniewicz
From Flickr - chanfotos.com

this is what I've found. Maybe google earth can help with its old pictures of my city.


----------



## Mollywood (May 23, 2007)

I'm pleasantly surprised by the South American and Mexican cities. I didn't realize they were so beautiful.


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

*Belgrade city. Classes, residental.*

Class of people who are smart, ambitious and do not have friends.






































Then, Class of people who are smart, but not that ambitious, and has fiends
and Class of lucky ones who managed to get a family house in a city





































Then , class of these who inherited marbels, but are not able to restore or maintain these, but do not want to sell:










Class of these who can not choose too much.




























And The Gipsy Class. 

If comunity makes normal homes for them, they tends to sell it after some time, and go back to new made cardboard setlements.



























Picture by NGS








Pic by NGS

I have made this post in no time. ight be that I could find more quality pics, but you have an general idea how things look like.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Philadelphia.
poor








middle class








rich








most of the city is middle class.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Copenhagen*

There isn't much in-equality, but some can still afford more than others..


Low Income:



























Middle Income:




























High Income:


----------



## Mollywood (May 23, 2007)

Middle class houses in downtown Toronto (West side)










Expensive condos near the lake.











Upscale, historic Cabbagetown, the older part of downtown, on the east side.










Yorkville, for the rich and famous. 










Some low/mixed income co-op housing, in Cabbagetown. (east side downtown)










More mixed income co-ops, this time on The Esplanade, (central downtown)


























Regent Park - Government housing for Toronto's poor. (downtown east side, just below Cabbagetown)


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

a few shots of my neighborhood


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

bobbycuzin said:


> a few shots of my neighborhood


Great idea: to show the reasidential streets where you live. I'll do the same.

This is my street, as seen from across a section of Lincoln Park. I live in one of the older buildings shown here. The pictures are arranged from South going North.

Pictures are taken from the Artefaqs photostream in flickr, BTW:


----------



## Mollywood (May 23, 2007)

Lawrence Park on a cloudy, rainy day.
(an upper middle class residential neighbourhood in Toronto, Canada)


















































































Turning churches into condos.



























Some new with the old.










Every nice neighbourhood needs a nice, big park where residents can take there dogs to poop. lol


----------



## felipebarros2003 (May 10, 2007)

This thread is Great.


----------



## Mollywood (May 23, 2007)

A new residential neighbourhood growing in downtown Toronto. 
(City Place)

CONDO, CONDO, CONDO


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

Toronto's Rich :


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

In Atlanta, residential streets can be very different depending on location, urban/suburban, and the decade in which the homes were built.

*1. Glenwood Park - newer urban, in-town neighborhood*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/valerita/77717250/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/gailevans/372741612/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hendriks/2229570412/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/paytonc/85690284/ 


*2. Virginia-Highland - wealthy, in-town neighborhood...former streetcar suburb*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/381107715/in/photostream/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/381107701/

historic condo buildings in VA-HI








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3186825034/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/lavoyeuse/3122947115/



*3. Ansley Park - Midtown's wealthy golf-club neighborhood*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kimke/479316787/in/set-72157600166461043/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/samiv2/2794712086/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mere2007/1470125564/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/samiv2/2793863687/in/photostream/



*4. Inman Park - Atlanta's first streetcar suburb...urban, in-town Victorian neighborhood*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/deborahweiner/3244785191/ 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/historicdundee/66250553/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/historicdundee/66249662/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hstoutzenberger/2793518009/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3234263773/

elevated MARTA tracks above Dekalb Avenue in Inman Park








http://www.flickr.com/photos/spacecamp/136325552/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/kimke/479333806/


*5. Cabbagetown - urban, 1800s mill housing/commercial buildings supporting Fulton Cotton Mill*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2312608791/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/amberlrhea/2065606451/
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/fierceflawless/420526594/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2644315167/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2312590937/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2312602549/



*6. Old Fourth Ward - Atlanta's oldest urban residential area, adjacent to Downtown*
Copen Hill...newer neighborhood in O4W of single-family homes & infill 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/airnos/437013597/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/airnos/437013734/

MLK, Jr. historic district in O4W








http://www.flickr.com/photos/billyrotten/562517818/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/hanneorla/86452271/

historic apartment building in O4W








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jcknight/2267814818/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/jcknight/2304268876/in/set-72157604021378430/



*7. Grant Park - 1800s southside historic neighborhood of restored homes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3108709293/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3109543504/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2736420917/in/set-72157606567044265/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2737251866/in/photostream/

newer Grant Park infill








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnyurban/2176247808/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnyurban/2176248272/



*8. Historic Midtown - 1800s urban neighborhood on Piedmont Park*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/goingstuckey/2399179241/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2060130125/
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/amberlrhea/2065702001/in/set-72157603300164416/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/amberlrhea/2066504152/in/set-72157603300164416/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlin45d/2298029696/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/amberlrhea/2066504298/in/set-72157603300164416/
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/amberlrhea/2065701655/in/set-72157603300164416/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/amberlrhea/2066498992/in/set-72157603300164416/

historic condo buildings in Midtown








http://www.flickr.com/photos/highstrungloner/999692486/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3263699035/in/set-72157613517608722/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3263698659/in/set-72157613517608722/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3263697199/in/set-72157613517608722/

new residential infill in Midtown















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2736315611/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2736306997/in/photostream/

more Midtown infill








http://www.flickr.com/photos/procrast8/174227981/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/partee/6305262/



*9. East Atlanta & Kirkwood - two recently gentrified in-town/urban neighborhood*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anearthling/349031372/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/moejorris/2907848898/in/set-72157604359802345/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moejorris/398916335/in/set-72157604359802345/


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

JPBrazil said:


> I like mid-rise building neighborhoods where buildings are integrated to the street.
> 
> Such as Ipanema and Copacabana in Rio de Janeiro:
> 
> ...


 cbd


----------



## Mollywood (May 23, 2007)

I love the exotic trees and vegetation in Rio. Atlanta had some nice neighbourhoods.

Some new government housing in Leslieville. (Donmount)










Cool condos in The Distillery District.




































Check out that weird, dumpy, little house on the left. lol 










What is that, about 8 feet wide?


----------



## Dimension (Aug 18, 2007)

Upper and Upper Middle Class Buffalo housing





































































































































































































(all photos from WestSideJohn)

Waterfront housing ranges from $150,000 for a small space to $1 million +








(from buffalonian4life on flickr)

Middle Class housing in South Buffalo































































































































































































































































































(photos from steel)


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Again Mexico city























































Finally my street 'Ejido San Lorenzo Tezonco'  what i get to see from my garage


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Dimension said:


>


that is the perfect picture for a gereric older neighborhood in the USA.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Residential areas in Caracas:


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Caracas:


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

*A Tribute to Baguio City, Philippines*










Baguio City was established by Americans in 1900 at the site of an Ibaloi village known as Kafagway. Baguio City was designated by the Philippine Commission
as the Summer Capital of the Philippines on June 1, 1903 and incorporated as a city by the Philippine Assembly on September 1, 1909. 

There is a presidential mansion, as well as supreme court and legislative offices in Baguio. Baguio is the seat of government of the Cordillera Administrative Region.
The name of the city is derived from the word bagiw in Ibaloi, the indigenous language of the Benguet Region, meaning 'moss'.

The city is at an altitude of approximately 1500 meters (5100 ft) in a moist tropical pine forest
conducive to the growth of mossy plants and orchids.



1940s Baguio





















1980s Baguio




















Baguio Earthquake

Looking back, it was exactly 4:26 p.m. on Monday, 16 July 1990, that a killer earthquake unexpectedly hit and extensively devastated
the City of Baguio. As reported, the powerful temblor measured 7.7 in the open-ended Richter scale and lasted for 45 seconds.
It was said to be the most destructive earthquakeon record within the Cordillera Region.
There were numerous aftershocks that followed and the strongest, which occured at 3:15 a.m. of July 18, lasted for eight seconds...
and measured 5.3 on the Richer scale.
The five-star Hyatt Terraces Plaza sustained the worst damage when its terraced front collapsed onto the lobby area,
killing about 50 people. The Baguio Park Hotel along Harrison Road was a total wreck. 
The luxurious Nevada Hotel which is located right across from the main gate of Camp John Hay was ripped in half by the quake, 
leaving a huge gash in the middle of the structure. 
The Saint Vincent Catholic Church along Naguilian Road was spared by the strong quake, 
however a portion of its retaining wall and parking area was damaged and collapsed to the road below. 
The church, which has withstood typhoons, bombings during the 2nd World War, 
and other disasters, suffered only minor damage.































































































































The Philippine Military Academy at Fort Del Pilar was also one of the worst hit portions in the city. 
The parade ground mushroomed into a tent city where cadets pitched tents after their barracks was destroyed. 
There were many other buildings and familiar landmarks of Baguio which were damaged and classified as hazards. 
These included the Skyworld Condominium and Commercial Center along Session Road, 
The Royal Inn at Magsaysay Avenue, and the controversial Baguio Hilltop Hotel which was constructed on a hill behind the Baguio Public Market. 
Because of the extensive devastation, Baguio City was described to be a virtual "war zone." 
Also, it was running low on water, fuel, food, and other miscellaneous basic 
necessities to include much-needed medicines for the injured and sick people. 



21st Century Baguio


























































































^^
Due to its limited length the runway is restricted to commuter size aircraft. The airport is used primarily by helicopters, turbo-prop and piston 
engine aircraft, although on rare occasion light business jets (LBJ) have flown into the airport.























































































































































































The city of is known for its comparatively mild climate. It is because of this that Baguio is nicknamed the "Summer Capital of the Philippines". 
Owing to its high elevation and altitude, temperatures in the city are much lower than the norm for most of the country. 
During the year-end holiday months, temperatures regularly average from 13.8 to 23.3 degrees Celsius. 
The lowest ever recorded temperature was 6.3 degrees Celsius on January 18, 1961. 
This is in contrast to the all-time high of 30.4 degrees Celsius 
recorded on March 15, 1988 during the 1988 El Nino season.
















































According to the 2007 census, Baguio City has a population of 301,926.
The City of Baguio will be celebrating its Centennial on September 1, 2009. The celebrations will mark
the first 100 years of the Baguio City Charter, 
which was authored by former Philippines Supreme Court Justice George A. Malcolm.

















































Baguio Twilight
14


----------



## Mollywood (May 23, 2007)

By torontovibe at 2009-03-24









By torontovibe at 2009-03-24









By torontovibe at 2009-03-24









By torontovibe at 2009-03-25









By torontovibe at 2009-03-25


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

alheaine, please stop posting ugly pics of your city and irrelevant pics, such as strawberries and flowers!!


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Milwaukee

most residental neighorhoods look like this, with this sort of housing. Poorer neighorhoods tend to have nice sized houses and are similar to those in middle class neighorhoods--







Wealthier homes


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Some people need to cool it with the pictures. Five of them at most can get the message straight. :|

Anyway...average pic of a residential street in Hartford. The majority of streets have a mix of building styles. Brick and wood mostly. There are streets with 6-family brick apartments next to single family detached houses. 





































Pics by me


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Mantua, a small city in Northern Italy.

Poor (housing projects)










Working class


















Middle/upper middle class (urban)










Middle class (suburban)


















Upper / upper middle class (urban)










Upper / upper middle class (suburban)


















Rich (urban)


















Rich (suburban)


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

Houston,which has a variety to choose from.





















































































































































































































































































































































































































SSP Rebervation


----------



## Mollywood (May 23, 2007)

The oldest neighbourhood in Toronto.











By torontovibe at 2009-04-07









By torontovibe at 2009-04-07


----------



## dondon7777 (Apr 8, 2009)

wow nice houses... is it secured when you live that kind of houses..?

________________
Panama Real Estate


----------



## Mollywood (May 23, 2007)

Toronto's smallest house, at 300 square feet, just went on sale for $173,000. What a deal! lol









By torontovibe at 2009-04-08


----------



## Mollywood (May 23, 2007)

dondon7777 said:


> wow nice houses... is it secured when you live that kind of houses..?
> 
> ________________
> Panama Real Estate


Sure, why not? They're old but well built and sturdy.


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

Mollywood said:


> Toronto's smallest house, at *300 square feet, just went on sale for $173,000.* What a deal! lol


Are you serious?! :lol: You can get a Texas-sized home with that amount.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Aye, same shit happens here.

Almost all private 400 sq ft flats sell for US$150,000+. Carpeted area is probably less than 300 sq ft.

A private 900 sq ft flat in a decent neighbourhood could cost around US$500,000. Carpeted or actual area is probably around 650-700 sq ft. You can get a very nice mansion in Bloomfield, Detroit for that price.


----------



## Mollywood (May 23, 2007)

In Detroit, there are so many abandoned homes, the city is practically giving them away. Actually, in many of America's less successful cities, you can get homes for really cheap. (even the south side of Chicago) The problem is when you want to move and can't sell the house.


----------

